# dar una voz / fare un fischio



## bichitomireia

Hola a todos,
en un texto teatral aparece la expresiòn "Si nos necesitas, danos una voz". Yo lo he traducido como "Se c'hai bisogno di noi, facci un fischio". Vi sembra che vada bene? Mi sà che è una battuta di un film, vero?
Grazie mille


----------



## Knop75

non so se è una battuta di un film, di sicuro è una frase che si usa molto... credo che la traduzione sia ok


----------



## bichitomireia

grazie allora


----------



## Knop75

de nada


----------



## Gianma

bichitomireia said:


> Hola a todos,
> en un texto teatral aparece la expresiòn "Si nos necesitas, danos una voz". Yo lo he traducido como "Se c'hai bisogno di noi, facci un fischio/*dacci una voce*". Vi sembra che vada bene? Mi sà sa che è una battuta di un film, vero?
> Grazie mille



Mi alternativa y algunas pequeñas correciones...


----------



## bichitomireia

Grazie. Pensavo che "dacci una voce" non andasse bene, invece vedo che si può pure usare.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo nunca he oído "dacci una voce"!


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Yo nunca he oído "dacci una voce"!



¡Hola a todos los foreros!

De verdad, tengo que hacer una precisación: yo, viceversa, a veces lo he oído, pero sin duda "facci un fischio" queda más frecuente.


----------



## irene.acler

Pero es una expresión de uso coloquial, o qué?


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Pero es una expresión de uso coloquial, o qué?



Sí, es una expresión coloquial, precisamente como "fare un fischio". Pero, ¿yo solo lo he oído?


----------



## irene.acler

Ejejej, a ver si también los otros italianos la conocen!


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, confermo: "dammi una voce" è un'espressione che sento (meno spesso di fammi un fischio) e che uso.
 Silvia.


----------



## dalila

Yo nunca he oído "dammi una voce" y nunca lo utilizo. Digo exclusivamente "fammi un fischio".


----------



## karunavera

Hola a todos! Aqui en Napoli se utilizan muchisimo las dos expresiones
1) fammi un fischio (a la que siempre respondemos: e che sono un cane?)
2)dammi una voce.
Saludos desde Napoli!


----------



## Gianma

karunavera said:


> Hola a todos! Aqui en Napoli se utilizan muchisimo las dos expresiones
> 1) fammi un fischio (a la que siempre respondemos: e che sono un cane?)
> 2)dammi una voce.
> Saludos desde Napoli!



¡Ya está! Quizás "dammi una voce" es un modismo sobre todo centro-sureño.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, me parece que es así..sería interesante ver si alguien del norte conoce la expresión.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Io, "dammi una voce" non l'avevo mai sentita!
Fammi un fischio, sì!
Ciao


----------

